# Adrift on the Sea of Rains shortlisted for the BSFA Award



## iansales (Jan 18, 2013)

And it's a strong shortlist for the short fiction this year (and I'm not just saying that because I'm on it ) :-

“Immersion” by Aliette de Bodard (Clarkesworld #69)
“The Flight of the Ravens” by Chris Butler (Immersion Press)
“Song of the body Cartographer” by Rochita Loenen-Ruiz (Phillipines Genre Stories)
“Limited Edition” by Tim Maughan (1.3, Arc Magazine)
“Three Moments of an Explosion” by China Mieville (Rejectamentalist Manifesto)
“Adrift on the Sea of Rains” by Ian Sales (Whippleshield Books)


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations Ian - great news!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

Well done, Ian. Great stuff.

I see one of the Rocket Science entries is up for an award too.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 18, 2013)

Well done, Ian, I'll keep fingers crossed!


----------



## ctg (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulation Ian. Well done.


----------

